# St Crispins Asylum Northampton 2017-2018



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 21, 2018)

*HISTORY:* St Crispins Asylum was originally known as Berrywood Asylum in 1886. It housed 61 male and 54 female patients. By 1915 it housed over 1000 patients. The grounds encorporated cottages for attendants and estate staff and it had its own burial grounds. The most prominent feature is the water tower that can bee seen for miles around and decorated on top with a clock that has 4 faces.
In 1887 extensions took place creating a children's ward, a female only wing, an isolation hospital, a stone chapel and it's own mortuary. St Crispins made the news when a fire broke out in the Schuster Ward killing 6 patients. It closed it's doors in 1995 and has been left to decay ever since. Vandals and metal theives and several more fires have taken its toll on the old buildings. 
Most of the hospital was renovated into new homes. The current property developer, as I understand, ran out of money and stopped the remaining renovation work. 

*EXPLORE:* My best friend (and the other half of the Funky Muffin crew) have been to this location so many times over the past 2 years we've lost count. There's something sobering after a crappy week at work to go sit in an abandoned mental asylum and listen to the noises the buildings make. Personally, we love it there and it pains us to see the damage being done by such rotten people. 

These are some of my favourite shots taken over 2017 and maybe some from 2018. Thanks for looking


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice, Ill b the first to ask...did u get up the tower?


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 23, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice, Ill b the first to ask...did u get up the tower?



Sadly, no. The place is falling to bits and you have to be a mountain goat to gain access the way they do. I’d rather not risk my life


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 24, 2018)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Sadly, no. The place is falling to bits and you have to be a mountain goat to gain access the way they do. I’d rather not risk my life



Yeah I thought the same last time I was there lol


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks funkymuffin i really like this place, totally get what you mean about just "listening to the noises from the building". 

Has the current redev stopped then, the one that started late last year??? You visited here this year didn't you, do you mean redev has stopped again this year??? The place will burn down next I fear, I know its had a few fires over the years but the property developers will want to finish it off for sure next time

You caught some lovely shots in there.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 27, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Thanks funkymuffin i really like this place, totally get what you mean about just "listening to the noises from the building".
> 
> Has the current redev stopped then, the one that started late last year??? You visited here this year didn't you, do you mean redev has stopped again this year??? The place will burn down next I fear, I know its had a few fires over the years but the property developers will want to finish it off for sure next time
> 
> You caught some lovely shots in there.



Thank you, and the photos are a year old, I was just there last month. No redevolpers, maybe the people you are speaking of were the ones that installed a high fence around the places of entry. Not a soul there. It is more trashed and that was sad to see. I fear it will be finished off soon as well. Only one good building left to burn


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 12, 2021)

Seems my photos have gone missing so I’ll repost them.
I went back the end of 2019 to be greeted by bulldozers. I thought the place had been completely levelled but recent stories tell different. Yes, most of it is gone but the clock tower and a couple of buildings still remain. I’m looking forward to one last visit.


----------



## Wrench (Feb 12, 2021)

Wish I'd seen this before it was fooked. Nice work muff lady


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 12, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Wish I'd seen this before it was fooked. Nice work muff lady


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Roderick (Feb 13, 2021)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Thank you kind sir


Me too, I'm so glad you captured it so well for us before the bulldozers came.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 13, 2021)

Roderick said:


> Me too, I'm so glad you captured it so well for us before the bulldozers came.


Thank you, that’s very kind. 
Some of it is still standing so I’m very much looking forward to a revisit.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 13, 2021)

This place looked like a good explore. Great pix @FunkyMuffin


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 13, 2021)

HughieD said:


> This place looked like a good explore. Great pix @FunkyMuffin


Thank you @HughieD that is most kind!


----------

